# Supersprings?



## Outbacker612 (Oct 25, 2005)

Am just curious what supersprings are... have seen them in several descriptions of tow vehicles. I am assumming they are helper springs for the rear axle. I have a Chevorlet Z-71 with a towing package, and have not had any specific towing issues with the 21RS but am always to learn of new enhancements.


----------



## Fred n Ethel (Aug 30, 2005)

Outbacker612,

Yes, they are helper springs but do not engage until a load is put upon them.
With normal use your ride won't be stiff.

I was thinking of buying them myself.
My truck sags with the camper attached.

Ralph


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I have them... absolutely great ... no sagging at all.. can be installed yourself in about 30 minutes... www.supersprings.com .... about 20 different sizes so make sure you order the right one... also -- if you buy them from AutoZone or Advantge you will save about 100 then if you order directly from SuperSprings... also the installation kit is about 50 extra ... also completely stops "porpoising"

my silverado would sag quite a bit .. now with the springs it drops about 1 1/2 inches and thats it -- the ride is unaffected until you put a load on it.... then it stiffens up... upon installation your rear end will raise about 2 inches and thus when you put a load on it it goes right to where it is suppose to... all i had to do was raise my headlights ...

well worth the money....

PM me if you have any questions...


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I was going to install them instead of air bags with the F350-Raptor combo but our 5th wheel hitch interfered. They are a good setup if they fit, heard lots of good comments from folks.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Anyone have them on their NISSAN TITAN? I never noticed any sag with my trailer in tow.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jolly,

The Roadmaster Active Suspension site lists a setup for the Titan. They (Roadmaster) have a different configuration than most, but to the same end.

I have thought about it on mine, but we seem to do OK with the stock springs. And we don't even have the Offroad package. They might help get that last bit of front weight transfer out of the Equal-i-zer that I have not been able to dial in yet.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Have owned all. Helper bags, leafs, and shocks.
Roadmaster is the best. 
Ford and GM recommend them for towing or customized trucks,vans and SUV's. Won't void warranty

Infact a few insurance companies require Roadmaster on Ford and Dodge extended vans and bus conversions.


----------



## Outbacker612 (Oct 25, 2005)

kjdj said:


> Have owned all. Helper bags, leafs, and shocks.
> Roadmaster is the best.
> Ford and GM recommend them for towing or customized trucks,vans and SUV's. Won't void warranty
> 
> ...


Just wanted to thank everyone who replied to the spring question. Valuable information based from experience, and you can't put a price on that!

THANKS!


----------



## Tim P (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi all,

I need to ressurect this post. I have pretty much decided to go for Supersprings, but can't decide on the SSA5 (2000 lb) or the SSA8 (3000lb) springs. Any pros/cons either way? My vehicles GVWR is 7050 (2004 F150 5.4L) and I'm towing a 28KRS. I use 800 lb weight distro bars. Sag is not much of a problem (WITH the bars!) but I am looking for anything to reduce the sway when the big rigs pass by or when a stiff breeze is blowing, and Superspring says it will help with that. I also use one Reese friction sway control. Any advice would be appreciated!

TimP


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Tim P said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I need to ressurect this post. I have pretty much decided to go for Supersprings, but can't decide on the SSA5 (2000 lb) or the SSA8 (3000lb) springs. Any pros/cons either way? My vehicles GVWR is 7050 (2004 F150 5.4L) and I'm towing a 28KRS. I use 800 lb weight distro bars. Sag is not much of a problem (WITH the bars!) but I am looking for anything to reduce the sway when the big rigs pass by or when a stiff breeze is blowing, and Superspring says it will help with that. I also use one Reese friction sway control. Any advice would be appreciated!
> 
> TimP


I have an '01 F150 and I bought the SSA8 springs. Love em. I don't even feel the big rigs when I pass them . . . er . . . I mean, when they pass me.


----------

